# Master Ken in Las Vegas



## rlobrecht (Jul 3, 2013)

My Sabumnim is in Las Vegas for the Martial Arts SuperShow and got to meet Master Ken and the rest of the Ameri-do-te cast.  He even texted me a video of Master Ken saying our school is BS!

Rick


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2013)

Ha! Cool!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 3, 2013)

awesome


----------

